

The Curse of Xanadu (1995) - ilhackernews
http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/3.06/xanadu_pr.html

======
dang
Story-wise, this is a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7849389](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7849389)
which had significant discussion 2 days ago.

Also, the submitted title ("Why would someone release a 54 years old
software?") broke the HN guidelines badly. Please do not rewrite titles to put
editorial spin on them.

